# What's in your Top 5 camera Want list?



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 22, 2020)

I had a conversation with someone on this the other day. 
As avid collector's we all have our Top 5 cameras we'd really like to have in our collection.
Being what is considered a young collector (only been collecting for under 5 years). I still have a lot to learn and discover.

My top 5 was...
1. Leica 3g 
2. Contax Type 1 has to be black 
3. Alpa Camera 
4. Canon Rangefinder
5. Nikon S3 or S2

I have achieved 4 of these so now so  I'm looking for items for my new top 5.

So far I have...

1. Nikon S3 or S2 as still missing from the first 5.
2. Robot Camera
3. Leica M2 or M3
4. ?
5. ?

What's in your Top 5?


----------



## star camera company (Oct 23, 2020)

Hmmmm .... I look over what I have and I’m pretty well satisfied.  A lot of times I scan eBay but really have a difficult tile coming up with candidates.  I’ve learned about the two types of GAS.  Type 1 is when say you buy a Contax II or so, and then it’s lenses, filters, viewfinders etc.  Type 2 is different. That’s Curiosity GAS.  In this case you read Mike Eckman’s glowing review of an Ansco Automatic Reflex TLR, then immediately open a page load eBay, find and buy one.  (BTW I done that).   ••••••. So, I think a lot of “next one to buy” is very spontaneous.  Of course, a target usually is a long standing want, like the OP suggests, and a list of 5 is very much in ones mind.


----------



## Designer (Oct 23, 2020)

Heidi Rosser said:


> What's in your Top 5?


Not so much bodies, but I have some lenses on my wish list.  At one time in the 1970's I had probably over two dozen old film cameras that I collected mainly for the esthetics of them.  Instead of trying to find all the different sizes of film to fit, I just kept them for a while, and then sold them all at my tag sale.  

As of now, I have two DSLRs which is all I want.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 23, 2020)

I'll have to think about this as I have about 20 film cameras I still want in the collection. 

For sure want another Nikon F2 (mine got taken when 2 punk kids broke into the house I was renting).


----------



## IanG (Oct 25, 2020)

I don't have a specific wants list but at a guess 

A 5x4 Sanderson hand camera with red bellows and a Dagor lens
A late 1930's 10x8 Gandolfi field camera with book form and International backs
A 10x8 Thornton Tourist camera with the revolving lens board and 3 lenses
An 8x20 Korona Banquet field camera 
A Reid III with f2 TTH lens

When i was at University in the early 1970's boxes of unassembled Reid III's and lenses were found, they were finished and sold for a remarkably low price but still too much for a student  

I saw a Thornton Tourist for sale 2 years ago at a camera fair for sale with a roll film back as a well as a normal back, almost certainly a prototype.  It was very early as it pre-dated Pickard joining the company.

Ian


----------



## Peeb (Oct 25, 2020)

Nikon F3
Mamiya RB67
Hassy 500c
Canon canonet gIII QL
Yashica mat 124G

The F3 would go with my F and F2.  Would love a cleaner copy of the F2 someday. The clear bias here is mechanical cameras, but the F3 is so legendary that I really oughta have one.

Honorable mention:  Olympus OM-1; Fuji GW690; Minolta SRT-201


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 25, 2020)

Great to see everyone’s top 5.
Ian I have to take your Reid iii and add that to one of my missing spots. Just been reading up on them now. I love cameras that have an interesting history. It’s a big switch from making aircraft instruments to making cameras. Sounds a bit like Alpa switching from watchmaking to camera production.
Will have to look into Nikon F2 & F3 they seem to have great reviews.

I’m terrible for buying cameras from GAS, I read the reviews and instantly want one. Loved the review Mike Eckman on Alpa cameras. Instantly wanted one.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 26, 2020)

Ok, I think this could be my top 5 wanted film cameras......

-Nikon F2 (black body) w/ 55mm macro (plus ext tube) and a 135 telephoto.
-Contax S (Spiegelreflex) w/ Sonnar 57mm f2.
-Fujifilm G617 (6x17cm format).
-Pentax LX body.....dream of the complete system. 
-Tachihara 4x5 w/ Schneider or Rodenstock 150 f5.6.


----------



## star camera company (Oct 31, 2020)

Ok.  I suppose it’s the masochist inside me....but I’m drawn to the insanely obsolete and incredibly complicated Graflex Graphic Model 0.


----------



## Space Face (Nov 1, 2020)

Well, I just got the Sigma 105mm Art (beast). So, I'm seriously considering getting a ff mirrorless body.  Maybe the Canon RP.  I can't justify th R5 or R6 so I think the RP is perhaps the best current option for me.


----------



## IanG (Nov 1, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Well, I just got the Sigma 105mm Art (beast). So, I'm seriously considering getting a ff mirrorless body.  Maybe the Canon RP.  I can't justify th R5 or R6 so I think the RP is perhaps the best current option for me.




This is the Film photography section.

Ian


----------



## Space Face (Nov 1, 2020)

IanG said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just got the Sigma 105mm Art (beast). So, I'm seriously considering getting a ff mirrorless body.  Maybe the Canon RP.  I can't justify th R5 or R6 so I think the RP is perhaps the best current option for me.
> ...




Oops, so it is.  My bad


----------



## vin88 (Nov 1, 2020)

how about a vintage pocket camera with removable lenses?  vin


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 3, 2020)

Ok I’ll bite...

1 Compass LeCoultre camera and kit
2 Kodak Ektra 1940 kit (had one and sold, dummy me!)
3 ...

That’s it!


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 9, 2020)

Nikon Half-frame rangefinder. 
Kodak Ektra


----------



## NGH (Dec 8, 2020)

The list is getting shorter... 

Voigtländer Prominent (1934 6x9)
Hasselblad 500c
Voigtländer Vito III
Voigtländer Perkeo
Voigtländer  Bergheil


----------

